# Tomatoe Pomace



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Is it really that bad? I know it's whats left over after processing, the skin, seeds and inners. The skin is the only thing that scares me and it isn't really the skin, but what has been sprayed on the skin and absorbed into the skin. I just don't buy into it being that bad. I look at how they farm chickens and that kinda scares me, heck 200000.00 chickens crammed into a shed and sprayed with all kinds of crap. How about fat, heck back in the day the critters dogs ate were lean, not farmed fatty animals like today.
Just getting that pot going.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

First of all, I thought I'd just paste the definition;

Residual pulp after extraction of juice from tomato fruit.

The most dangerous thing about this stuff is it has the potential for higher amounts of pesticide residues than tomatoes themselves. Several natural food companies claim that it is used as a source of fiber and lycopene, however the fact of the matter is that this stuff can be a cheap filler, as many tomato companies will literally pay to have this stuff taken away for them. 

I have done a bit of research and I have come to the conclusion that it's classified as filler because it's almost entirely indigestible, however it does provide a source of fiber (as that's what fiber is) but it doesn't provide any real nutritional benefits otherwise. 

Again, the only thing i'd be worried about is the pesticides, but as long at this stuff is listed at least half way down on the ingredient list, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah as far as I know, tomato pomace is just a filler and contains the part of the tomato covered in pesticides.


----------

